# Does anybody make a full calf pad, not just shin guard?



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Every third ride or so I get a pedal strike on either my shin or my calf and it's starting to get annoying. I own pads but only use them in gnarly terrain but even on milder trails I'm getting pedal strikes. Can anybody recommend a calf sleeve that can stand up to pedal strikes front and back?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Stand up to a pedal strike........... is a stretch, but I use calf compression sleeves. They are thicker than socks and can take abuse. They won't stop a pedal pin, but the limit the damage. Plus, they are $25 and can be replaced as needed. The downfall is they can be hot in warm weather.

So, let's look at the cause, not the bandaid. Pedal strikes are likely from a rear shock not tuned to your weight or bike leverage ratio. So, add some volume reducers to the negative chamber in the rear shock. If that is not possible, remove one at a time from the positive chamber. What you are trying to accomplish is a more linear spring curve in your shock. This will give you more mid-stroke support and you should get fewer pedal strikes. Now, if you just barrel over rocks pedaling, my above suggestion is not going to help.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Because all pedal strikes are caused by the shock. LMAO

Side note: "pedal strike" usually describes the pedal hitting something other than the rider (ground, rock, root, whatever).

OP, I don't think the calf sleeve is the solution. You need to take a sec to think about why your pedals keep coming in contact with your lower legs. Are your feet slipping off the pedals?


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

noapathy said:


> Side note: "pedal strike" usually describes the pedal hitting something other than the rider (ground, rock, root, whatever).
> 
> OP, I don't think the calf sleeve is the solution. You need to take a sec to think about why your pedals keep coming in contact with your lower legs. Are your feet slipping off the pedals?


I guess I did use wrong terminology.

I use grippy shoes that I love and the pedals are new with pins intact. I'm doing aggressive climbs where my foot slips for the random shin strike. Yesterday I went through a rocky muddy puddle that I normally manual but for some reason I didn't and the bike hit a rut with a sudden stop. I fell over to the right and somehow the pedal came back around and gored my calf.

Think I'm just going to get a compression sleeve with integrated shin guard. The calf thing is rare but I'll tap my shin every 3rd ride or so.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

PTCbiker said:


> I guess I did use wrong terminology.
> 
> I use grippy shoes that I love and the pedals are new with pins intact. I'm doing aggressive climbs where my foot slips for the random shin strike. Yesterday I went through a rocky muddy puddle that I normally manual but for some reason I didn't and the bike hit a rut with a sudden stop. I fell over to the right and somehow the pedal came back around and gored my calf.
> 
> Think I'm just going to get a compression sleeve with integrated shin guard. The calf thing is rare but I'll tap my shin every 3rd ride or so.


If you're convined that's the answer, you should consider some knee/shin guards. Some use a neoprene sleeve to hold them in place. You'll get the same (minimal) protection for the upper calf and way better for the knees and shins. I don't currently run pads to tell you which is best, but there are plenty of threads floating around with that sort of info.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

yeah, I think that what you need to do is work on your technique so that your feet don't come off the pedals. it's part of learning to ride with platforms. the ONLY times my pedal pins do any damage to my calves is when I'm walking alongside it, either in a hike-a-bike section or when I'm just moving it around at home. I don't need pads or guards. I just need to be more careful.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Obviously I can always improve and I am, some shin strikes are while hiking the bike or carrying it over a section of downed trees.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

PTCbiker said:


> Obviously I can always improve and I am, some shin strikes are while hiking the bike or carrying it over a section of downed trees.


then you just need to be more careful. you don't need pads for that.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I started wearing long pants, much better on the calves.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

PTCbiker said:


> Obviously I can always improve and I am, some shin strikes are while hiking the bike or carrying it over a section of downed trees.


Even after many years of flat pedal riding I occasionally get a pedal bite on the shin or calf, and I don't understand why 661 discontinued their "Evo" shin pads, which have neoprene on the back giving decent calf protection.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

fsrxc said:


> Even after many years of flat pedal riding I occasionally get a pedal bite on the shin or calf, and I don't understand why 661 discontinued their "Evo" shin pads, which have neoprene on the back giving decent calf protection.


warm temperatures, maybe?

I, for one, wouldn't touch something like that living in the southeast US.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Try a soccer shin guard sleeve, that'll work for the occasional pedal bite.

Real shin guards can be had, take a look at Trials stores on line, but they don't typically come with attached knee pads, the only one that does is the G Form, which works well.

When I lived and rode in the Southeast I always wore shin guards when I rode flats. Better sweaty then bloody.


----------



## cjborg (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a similar problem, but it's mostly bloody calves for me. . . jump off the bike for any reason and if I'm not careful or am just unlucky, a pedal continues to rotate and nicks my calf. Usually just scratches, but annoying. So, I'm testing heavy ripstop nylon hiking gaiters. They are loose enough to not be too hot, and tough enough to reduce pin bite.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

I wear these and they have saved my calves. I just wear them backwards. 









Pro-S Elite Soccer Shin Guards


G-Form soccer Pro-S Elite Shin Guards combine G-Form’s proprietary and patented molded composite constructions and designs with a unique integration of SmartFlex™ to provide a superior combination of impact protection, comfort and performance. These pads are very low profile, giving you an edge...




g-form.com


----------

